# 동선이 꼬였다.



## Dianann

안녕하세요 !

영어에는 한국어에있는 "동선이 꼬였다" 라는 표현 자체가 존재하지 않는 것 같아요.
약간 하루 중 들릴 곳들이 많을 때, 보통 어떻게 어느 차례로 방문을 해야지
동선에 맞게갈지 생각하잖아요,
그럴때 보통 친구들끼리
"그렇게 가면 동선이 꼬이니까, 저 샵부터 들리고 2층으로 가자" 이렇게 말하거나
"서울에서 홍콩 거쳐서 미국가는게 동선상 맞다" 이렇게 말하는데요
영어에서 이런 뉘앙스로 말을 할때,
잘 쓰이는 표현이 있는지 궁금해서 질문 드립니다.
제가 생각한것은 머리를 쥐어 짜도
direct way, straight way 이정도만 생각이 나더라구요.

떠오르는 아이디어나, 잘 쓰시는 표현이 있다면, 공유해주시면 정말 감사드리겠습니다!


----------



## CharlesLee

동선을 굳이 표현하자면 prescribed route 정도 되는 데 의역으로 해야 더 자연스러워 질 거 같습니다. 동선이란 단어에 focus를

두면 부자연스러워질 가능성이 커보입니다.


----------



## Dianann

답변 너무 감사합니다!
동선을 굳이 표현하자면 prescribed route 정도 되는 데 의역으로 해야 더 자연스러워 질 거 같습니다. 동선이란 단어에 focus를


CharlesLee said:


> 두면 부자연스러워질 가능성이 커보입니다


----------



## mink-shin

동선이 _꼬였다_ 이런 말은 영어로 굳이 잘 안하는 거 같고 그냥 동선은 on the way란 말 쓸 거 같긴해요.

뭐 친구들끼리 쇼핑하다가 저 멀리 있는 저 샵이 2층 가는 동선에 있어서 저 샵 갔다가 2층 가는 게 좋다고 내가 말하고 싶은 거면,

We'd better go to that shop over there first since that one is_ on the way_ to the stairs to the next floor.

저는 뭐 이런 식으로 말할 거 같아요. 그래서 동선이란 표현은 _on the way_ 란 말 쓸거 같기는 해요, 제가 그런 상황에 놓여 있다면.

굳이 동선이 꼬였다고는 말 안할 거 같고, 뭐 잘 모르는 곳에서 우리가 좀 동선을 이상하게 짜서 똑바로 안 가고 돌아가는 그런 느낌인데 그냥 거기서 그거에 대해서 한 마디 하고 싶다면,

I reckon we may have detoured a little bit.

저는 그냥 이런 식으로 툭 던질 거 같긴해요.


----------



## Dianann

mink-shin said:


> 동선이 _꼬였다_ 이런 말은 영어로 굳이 잘 안하는 거 같고 그냥 동선은 on the way란 말 쓸 거 같긴해요.
> 
> 뭐 친구들끼리 쇼핑하다가 저 멀리 있는 저 샵이 2층 가는 동선에 있어서 저 샵 갔다가 2층 가는 게 좋다고 내가 말하고 싶은 거면,
> 
> We'd better go to that shop over there first since that one is_ on the way_ to the stairs to the next floor.
> 
> 저는 뭐 이런 식으로 말할 거 같아요. 그래서 동선이란 표현은 _on the way_ 란 말 쓸거 같기는 해요, 제가 그런 상황에 놓여 있다면.
> 
> 굳이 동선이 꼬였다고는 말 안할 거 같고, 뭐 잘 모르는 곳에서 우리가 좀 동선을 이상하게 짜서 똑바로 안 가고 돌아가는 그런 느낌인데 그냥 거기서 그거에 대해서 한 마디 하고 싶다면,
> 
> I reckon we may have detoured a little bit.
> 
> 저는 그냥 이런 식으로 툭 던질 거 같긴해요.


@mink-shin 답변 너무 감사드립니다. 답글을 읽어내려가다 중간쯤에 제가 너무 포커스를 동선에 맞춰 생각했던것 같다는 생각도 들더라구요! 여러면에서 도움이 되었습니다 설명도 감사합니다


----------

